
Reason Can Die - jeremynixon
https://www.quantology.org/reason-can-die/
======
pmdulaney
Interesting post. Author seems to want to remain anonymous, which is not an
unreasonable impulse these days. The argumentative style -- if you can call it
that -- is quite nuanced.

I suspect the author is a youngish person who works in math or science, is
liberal but has not embraced the more extreme tenets now popular among
progressives. Probably born in the West but with parents from the Middle East.

